# on a bit more lighthearted but, possibly grusome note



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

what is in Your Zombie Defense Kit
(from here on known as a ZDK)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll start:

I have the Zombie Survival Guide and it describes some of the best vehicles, tools and weapons required to survive the Zombie apocalypse. I am setup with silent weapons (knives, swords, machette, etc) as well as loud weapons (chain-saw, shot-gun, etc) to protect myself and loved-ones from zombies.

I also have decals on my vehicles proudly proclaiming that I am ready for the zombie apocalypse ..










Finally, I have the basic body protection gear that will save me from most zombie-attacks in the form of motorcycle body-armour and helmet ..


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

HA! What are those decals? I might have to get one myself!

I have meticulously watched Zombieland and made notes! I am ready! DOUBLE-TAP!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I drew-up the decals in AutoCAD and .dxf'd them out to a friend who cut them locally on their vinyl-cutter. It just says "Zombie Outbreak Responder" in text around a center-circle with a bio-hazard symbol in the middle. My cost on them is $12 (CAD), tax-included, each - I made a bunch of red, purple, black, and silver decals and sold them off to friends / family. I have none left at this point of time, but, if people want some, I can get my friend to run off another stack of them.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

As a pre-seasoned zombie killer (all the killing, zero guilt), I have to say my "lopper" is the best tool. It is a modified ice chipping tool the length of a garden rake with a sharpened blade.

Yup...reach out and touch some, er, uh, formerly a "some one".


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

A banjo and emergency twinkie.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I love you all! I just LOL'd reading the replies!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

jnrdesertrats said:


> A banjo and *emergency twinkie*.


Ahhhh...note to self.

:beercheer:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Cardio... Must work on my cardio


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> Cardio... Must work on my cardio


I'm going the other way. Just keep someone slower with me nearby.

I'm very happy with the Husqvarna pro arborist chainsaw I have. It operates with one hand and weighs the same as a gallon of milk.

I'm working on getting a grapple for my tractor.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My ZDK:

Biggest armored car I can steal after SHTF.
Remington assault shotgun.
Scoped L1/A1 and all the ammo I can carry.
Scoped Ruger 44 magnum.
Leather body armor/motocross boots to stomp their heads.
gas mask[the undead smell real bad!]
Custom brush axe.
Katana.
A case of Snickers and Gatorade.[screw Twinkies!]
A pocket full of sparkly fire works.[the zombie prophet Romero assures us zombies are fascinated by them.]


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

You guys are a riot


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My kit includes, but is not limited to:
an assault shotgun and lots of ammo
a chainsaw
a clothespin (for the smell) who can afford a gas mask
bars for the windows
cheesecake (who needs twinkies)


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 2 rubber bands a gum wrapper and a box of erasers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

if if gets that bad,it won't be safe in anything other than an amored tank.

Anyone riding around would be rolling ducks.

Zombies would shoot you then take your ride.:scratch

Maybe re-inforced bullet proof metal sides may help.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

ROFL! This made my morning. I am still intrigued with the rubber band, gum wrappers and erasers.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got a big ole' steam roller down by the construction site. Squashes them real flat and makes a pretty good pothole filler.

Also the mandatory and usual arsenal (rifles, shotguns, crossbow, machetes, chainsaw, axes, ice picks, blow torches, etc).

Don't need the twinkies - got a couple cases of MoonPies and some RC cola.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

My plan is to duct tape stump poppers to arrows and let fly. Bo and Luke Duke had it going on. If it gets too close, my lead-plugged Louisville Slugger should pop their rotten skulls and my trashcan lid should keep their diseased nails from clawing me. Little Debbie Oatmeal Cremes and Diet Mountain Dew will keep me sharp. Yee. Haw.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sling Blade, some call it ah brush hook, I jest always called it a sling blade....or a extra sharp lawnmower blade will work.....

Jimmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

HarleyRider said:


> Don't need the twinkies - got a couple cases of MoonPies and some RC cola.


Thanks for the smile! :lolsmash::lolsmash:

All you need is a silver bullet between the eyes ... I know it works cause I saw it on T.V.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Just remember - we all meet up "at the Winchester!"


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> Just remember - we all meet up "at the Winchester!"


Just don't try to take me to the mall! (Dawn of the Dead, 2004)


----------



## Halfcrazy (Feb 14, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I'll start:
> 
> I have the Zombie Survival Guide and it describes some of the best vehicles, tools and weapons required to survive the Zombie apocalypse. I am setup with silent weapons (knives, swords, machette, etc) as well as loud weapons (chain-saw, shot-gun, etc) to protect myself and loved-ones from zombies.
> 
> ...


Naekid
I swear I saw that Jeep in Maine the other day I saw a white jeep with that Zombie LOGO on it. I cant even remember where now but I did see it. I think another round of decals and a forum group buy is in order.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

As a fun tangent, I got this article in my daily e-mail "subscription list": Arming Yourself for the Zombie Apocalypse: How to Build the Ultimate Survival Shotgun | The Art of Manliness The addendum in the title is "Arming Yourself for the Zombie Apocalypse". Funny, in a way, but I do like how the author thinks.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Halfcrazy said:


> Naekid
> I swear I saw that Jeep in Maine the other day I saw a white jeep with that Zombie LOGO on it. I cant even remember where now but I did see it. I think another round of decals and a forum group buy is in order.


There is a decal similar to mine floating around on eBay, but, instead of saying "Zombie Outbreak Responder" like mine does, it says "Zombie Outbreak Response Team".

I have one pair of silver decals left from my order (had purple, black, red and silver made) and have been asked to have another batch made-up of blue, black, yellow and red. The prices for the eBay decal is significantly cheaper than what I can get mine made for, so, I am considering buying a vinyl-decal-cutting machine and make my own for significant savings (I HOPE!)


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

MilSpec Monkey Zombie Hunter Patch

I own several of their t-shirts and patches... funny stuff!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I want one of these!










Zombies beware!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Double-Tap!


----------

